# Is my budgie okay?



## SheaMyBirb (Jan 2, 2018)

Hello everyone. I noticed this white color around my budgie's cere and I'm not sure what it is. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The picture is too dark, can you post a brighter one?


----------



## SheaMyBirb (Jan 2, 2018)

Here is a brighter one.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't see anything except perhaps a faint light outline at the bottom of the cere as the picture is a bit out of focus. Could be just dry or maybe the beginning of a case of mites, do you have an avian vet?


----------



## SheaMyBirb (Jan 2, 2018)

Unfortunately there is no avian vet in my area. His beak is not scaly at all so I don't think it could be mites. His cere is blue but he has white around his nostrils and that's what concerns me.

Is this a better picture?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

White around the nostrils can indicate you have a female and not a male, let's see what some of the experts say.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Thumbnail pictures are often not able to be opened by other members.

Of the three pictures you posted, I was only able to expand the third one you posted.

I've saved it and lightened the shadows so others can more easily see the budgie's cere.
However, I'd like to ask you to provide additional clarification as well:

How long have you had this budgie?

Was the picture taken with flash?

Is the area around the nares different than when you first got the bird?

What color overall was the cere previously?

Is the coloration under the nares a deep royal blue or is that area starting to turn brown?










Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

50 Common Budgie Dangers to Watch Out For

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
When We Don't Want Eggs

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## SheaMyBirb (Jan 2, 2018)

I've had the budgie for about two months. The cere is a royal blue. Ever since I got him he had that white around the nostrils but it expanded for a bit now.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Your budgie is a very handsome boy  He's not female, the reason there's some lighter areas around his cere is because he's not currently in condition and therefore the blue is lighter than normal around the edges. 

Meanwhile, be sure to read through the links provided above as they are filled with the very best practices for caring for budgies. If you have any questions after reading through the forums' many articles and stickies, be sure to ask!

We look forward to seeing more of your budgie soon! 

Cheers :wave:


----------

